# Without brp urgent travel



## Pankajnikale (Jul 31, 2014)

Hello Experts 

I need urgent advise on my travel to India on 4th Aug. I have got in a bit of a situation here, please help me out. 

Me and My wife have received our BRP card on 23rd July, my 2.5 years son's BRP did not come with our cards. On 22nd I assumed that it should take not more than 2-3 days to receive his BRP card so I booked my travel for the 4th Aug. Now here the problems starts, On 24th we received our documents and confirmation letter for all three that BRP is being sent and that our application has been approved. It asked us to expect my son's BRP in 3-7 days. I waited until today and there is no card yet. I emailed BEP Delivery team but they came back with usual and standard reply that 'card has been produced and it will take 3-7 working days to sent out the card'. They have not been any help since then. I figured out that that DX is the courier company. They were good and advised me that they don't have anything on my address. But advised me to check tomorrow morning. 

Now my problem is I cannot change my travel if I do so It will cost me huge. 

I thought I Still go ahead with my plan without my son's BRP, I don't know what is the risk, if it is how big it is? Do they know our BRP or passoports would be fine. I am returning to UK within a week then I can collect my son's BRP and sent them off to India then they can return?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Your son shouldn't return to UK without his BRP. Rules have been tightened up recently and there is a high risk of not being allowed into UK or even been denied boarding the flight for UK. He needs either BRP or Replacement BRP visa which he has to apply outside UK and costs £72. If the permit doesn't arrive before departure, then you can courier it to India (don't post it) before their return flight.


----------



## Pankajnikale (Jul 31, 2014)

*Thanks*



Joppa said:


> Your son shouldn't return to UK without his BRP. Rules have been tightened up recently and there is a high risk of not being allowed into UK or even been denied boarding the flight for UK. He needs either BRP or Replacement BRP visa which he has to apply outside UK and costs £72. If the permit doesn't arrive before departure, then you can courier it to India (don't post it) before their return flight.


Thanks for your reply Joppa. I think my trouble is leaving the country without my son's BRP. My wife and son are not returning back to the UK until March next year. I am returning next week, so I will be able to collect the BRP and carry it with me again in October at the time of birth of our second child. 

So will I face any problem while leaving Heathrow? I am taking Air India? Would they stop us, or immigration control? I am less concerned about my son's return journey as b then,, he would have anyways received his BRP.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Your son can still travel to India on his Indian issue passport... that is fine with the airline, as they just want to see a valid form of identification from him prior to his boarding the plane.

It doesn't matter to them if your son has his BRP or not at the time of departure _from_ the UK, only when he wants to _return_ to the UK do they care about the visa/BRP... you will have it by then and take it to him in India, so that's fine.

Please relax and enjoy your flight!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

As stated, you will have no problems leaving UK without his BRP.


----------



## Pankajnikale (Jul 31, 2014)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Your son can still travel to India on his Indian issue passport... that is fine with the airline, as they just want to see a valid form of identification from him prior to his boarding the plane.
> 
> It doesn't matter to them if your son has his BRP or not at the time of departure _from_ the UK, only when he wants to _return_ to the UK do they care about the visa/BRP... you will have it by then and take it to him in India, so that's fine.
> 
> Please relax and enjoy your flight!


No Wonder you are expert . Thanks for taking the pressure off but I can tell you a story of this morning. As advised by the DX, I called them an hour ago and they confirmed that the BRP has arrived which is being held in one of their deport. They cannot deliver it today but I am pleading them to deliver at the additional cost. So lets see!!!


----------



## Pankajnikale (Jul 31, 2014)

Pankajnikale said:


> No Wonder you are expert . Thanks for taking the pressure off but I can tell you a story of this morning. As advised by the DX, I called them an hour ago and they confirmed that the BRP has arrived which is being held in one of their deport. They cannot deliver it today but I am pleading them to deliver at the additional cost. So lets see!!!


Hello Joppa, my misery has been put to an end. I have now received my son's BRP. Special thanks to this forum due to which I found a link to DX and was then the matter between me and DX. Home office, UKBA and [email protected] was not longer in the picture but I must stress here they are not any use. It's the courier company due ot which i could manage it but advising people not to misuse this link as in future this can put your request at risk. 

Regards 

Have fun


----------

